# Mpreg, like it or too weird?



## Z_Evil (May 9, 2009)

*I am mostly curious how the furry community sees Mpreg (male-pregnancy). I noticed that there is some good number of art of it on here, but I am just curious to see how many people actually like the idea. Also curious to see if more guys than girls like the idea, or the other way around.

This is a discussion on it, so feel free to say what you like about it and what you don't like, but do not come in here and just say "I don't like it and you shouldn't either". And to add to the discussion, what ways have you seen or thought of would cause a male to be with child. Always nice to see ideas of how it happens, especially new ones and I think there are creative people on here with interesting ways.

Though do try to keep the methods for impregnation clean, at least with the details... I think you know what I mean by that...


So then, I guess we can start discussing.*


----------



## slydude851 (May 9, 2009)

man I really don't want to think about what may cause a male to be with a child.  Maybe just some people that like the thought of a male getting pregnant, I don't know I never thought about this in my entire life.  I guess people who do like male pregnancy have had problems with other children or maybe even their girlfriends.  and maybe those problems have become so large, they thought about doing it themselves.  But this is something I have never seen before so correct me please if I am wrong.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 9, 2009)

What is the matter with you when people begin to post comments like this?  You should keep this mainly to yourself you should.


----------



## Tasuric (May 9, 2009)

The first time I heard of it I was just a little grossed out. Then I realized my "tame" by furry standard sexual fetishes are just as gross to normal people as mpreg is to me. Since then I just shrug and say "to each their own".


----------



## Woggle (May 9, 2009)

Its never done that much for me, my fetishes lean towards BDSM and large penetration, but my biggest problem has been the lack of logic, rarely how its possible for a male to get pregnant is glossed over at best. Its actually rather funny that it really does nothing for me, as i've a fondness for pregnant girls.

Oh well, i was always weird


----------



## SPICE (May 9, 2009)

*[...] You'd be surprised to know the number of doctors who [...] are treating pregnant men.*
 *Isaac Asimov*
 
 LOL


----------



## SPICE (May 9, 2009)

Depends if the Papa is sexy or not.


----------



## ArielMT (May 9, 2009)

*Nine-point bold green Comic Sans MS is a pain to read.  Please don't use it.*

I have no opinion, not even a "meh."


----------



## Kittiara (May 9, 2009)

I don't give much of a rat's ass.

As a fetish, I think it's weird and inexplicable, just like I think female preg is weird (except I find mpreg to be way more inexplicable).  As a phenomenon that a character just... goes through or whatever, I think it's slightly stupid but it doesn't bother me


----------



## MattyK (May 9, 2009)

IMO I don't like it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

Weird. All i got to say.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Weird. All i got to say.


Yep, pretty much this.


----------



## Z_Evil (May 9, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> What is the matter with you when people begin to post comments like this?  You should keep this mainly to yourself you should.


*If I have to keep it to myself, then you keep anything you enjoy to yourself too.
*


Woggle said:


> Its never done that much for me, my fetishes lean towards BDSM and large penetration, but my biggest problem has been the lack of logic, rarely how its possible for a male to get pregnant is glossed over at best. Its actually rather funny that it really does nothing for me, as i've a fondness for pregnant girls.
> 
> Oh well, i was always weird


*We are all weird in our own ways. I actually only like it when there is some grain of logic to support it.*



ArielMT said:


> *Nine-point bold green Comic Sans MS is a pain to read.  Please don't use it.*
> 
> I have no opinion, not even a "meh."


*Sorry about that, I tried to go back and change the font size... but I didn't see an option to do that, after I posted it. In the text field it looked good to me. Changing it now.*


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> *Nine-point bold green Comic Sans MS is a pain to read.  Please don't use it.*



Fix'd.

On topic: Wow, how?, and ow.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

Biologicaly impossible in reality. and just down right weird.


----------



## ArielMT (May 9, 2009)

Improbable.  Not impossible.


----------



## RikkiTheWerewolf (May 9, 2009)

Eh, depends on what the baby will look like, how many the guy has, and/or if this will be used in comedy. I like it almost as much as I like preggy girls. I'm a sucker for things used in comedy too. X3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Improbable.  Not impossible.



I dissagree, it isn't possible for a male to fall pregnant. 

1: we have no whomb
2: Our abdomen is to small and cramped to accomadate a baby
3: Hips are to narrow.

Females have a higher ribcage and wider hips to accomodate a baby.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2009)

After trolling the internet and finding out certain things about myself, I really cannot look down on other people who have an "odd fetish" of sorts. It would probably make me a hypocrite. That and I try to consider myself "open minded" to anything that doesn't relate to music. THOSE VIEWS WONT CHANGE!

As a phenomenon though, I think it's pretty fucked up. I think there have been a *few* cases of male pregnancy, if Ripley's Believe it or Not is a worthwhile source, but it's not something I think about or want to think about. I don't know enough on the actual phenomenon to make a worthwhile claim about it though. Maybe it happens more than I realize, though I honestly don't know HOW.

But A) I hate kids and B) I don't want kids and C) There are so many people out there that shouldn't be reproducing, we don't need to add accidental male pregnancy to that list. Yes it takes two to make a baby, but still...Enough accidental babies out there already :\ Don't need more of em.

I look at male pregnancy is something you pay money to see, because it's freaky to the point where it belongs in some form of circus.


----------



## ArielMT (May 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dissagree, it isn't possible for a male to fall pregnant.
> 
> 1: we have no whomb
> 2: Our abdomen is to small and cramped to accomadate a baby
> ...



At the risk of taking this far more seriously than I should...

Points 2 and 3 are correct, but it is possible for one to be born anatomically male yet with a womb and ovaries.  Even in the extremely rare cases where such a thing has happened, it's unlikely they would be developed enough to function, let alone spontaneously conceive.

However, "unlikely" does not mean impossible.  It means only extremely improbable.  Where biology is concerned, nothing is absolute, only probable or improbable enough to be _practically_ absolute.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

Conker said:


> After trolling the internet and finding out certain things about myself, I really cannot look down on other people who have an "odd fetish" of sorts. It would probably make me a hypocrite. That and I try to consider myself "open minded" to anything that doesn't relate to music. THOSE VIEWS WONT CHANGE!
> 
> As a phenomenon though, I think it's pretty fucked up. I think there have been a *few* cases of male pregnancy, if Ripley's Believe it or Not is a worthwhile source, but it's not something I think about or want to think about. I don't know enough on the actual phenomenon to make a worthwhile claim about it though. Maybe it happens more than I realize, though I honestly don't know HOW.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't pay money to see a pregnat male. And how can anyone hate kids when they were a kid themselves >.>


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2009)

Being raped by tentacles and then laying eggs out of your penis?

Why no, that's not weird, why do you ask?


----------



## Marie (May 9, 2009)

I don't like mpreg at all. men weren't made to carry babies, imo.



> laying eggs out of your penis


 
wat


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Being raped by tentacles and then laying eggs out of your penis?
> 
> Why no, that's not weird, why do you ask?



Can't stand tentacle rape.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And how can anyone hate kids when they were a kid themselves >.>


actually its quite possible...as I hate kids who are off the leash cause their parents dont give a damn that their child just ran down the bowling lane and using it as a slide.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> actually its quite possible...as I hate kids who are off the leash cause their parents dont give a damn that their child just ran down the bowling lane and using it as a slide.



Good enough reason to hate kids, but in that case i wouldn't blame the kids but bad parenting skills.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Good enough reason to hate kids, but in that case i wouldn't blame the kids but bad parenting skills.


no I hate the kid for he nearly made me lose my job

You try to be nice for once and tell the parents what their child is doing and they throw a shitfit calling my manager. Sadly my manager told them to get the feck out, and me back in the kitchen being a dishwasher


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wouldn't pay money to see a pregnat male. And how can anyone hate kids when they were a kid themselves >.>


Kids are fucking annoying. Yes, I was a kid once to, meaning I was fucking annoying at one point to. People had to put up with me and my little kid stupidity. :3

Doesn't mean I have to do the same though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no I hate the kid for he nearly made me lose my job
> 
> You try to be nice for once and tell the parents what their child is doing and they throw a shitfit calling my manager. Sadly my manager told them to get the feck out, and me back in the kitchen being a dishwasher



If people can't dicipline their children, then why bother having a kid?


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2009)

I know some kids that have awesome parents that are little shits. Then the reverse is also true.

But anyone, Mpreg is still too weird for me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

Conker said:


> Kids are fucking annoying. Yes, I was a kid once to, meaning I was fucking annoying at one point to. People had to put up with me and my little kid stupidity. :3
> 
> Doesn't mean I have to do the same though.



I am not a parent and don't intend to start anytime soon lol.


----------



## Z_Evil (May 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Biologicaly impossible in reality. and just down right weird.


*If you are only talking about humans, but seahorses... they are natural mpreg. Besides, this is a place full of furries- who is to say nothing weird can happen. There are infinite possibilities to have it happen logically in a fictional world. 

Also, medical science will solve this problem soon enough whether we want them to or not.*

*And ArielMT, thank you for trying to defend its ability to have a chance to actually happen.*


----------



## ArielMT (May 9, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> If you are only talking about humans, but seahorses... they are natural mpreg. Besides, this is a place full of furries- who is to say nothing weird can happen. There are infinite possibilities to have it happen logically in a fictional world.



Seahorse Fanfiction - A four-panel comic by HinoNeko on DA



Z_Evil said:


> And ArielMT, thank you for trying to defend its ability to have a chance to actually happen.



I don't think it should happen; I only wanted to clarify it can.

I think this best matches my opinion on the whole mpreg dealie:



Kittiara said:


> I don't give much of a rat's ass.
> 
> As a fetish, I think it's weird and inexplicable, just like I think female preg is weird (except I find mpreg to be way more inexplicable).  As a phenomenon that a character just... goes through or whatever, I think it's slightly stupid but it doesn't bother me


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> *If you are only talking about humans, but seahorses... they are natural mpreg. Besides, this is a place full of furries- who is to say nothing weird can happen. There are infinite possibilities to have it happen logically in a fictional world.
> 
> Also, medical science will solve this problem soon enough whether we want them to or not.*
> 
> *And ArielMT, thank you for trying to defend its ability to have a chance to actually happen.*



Lol, i should of clarified and said i was refereing to humans and mamals in reality. Obviously anything can and does happen in a fictionale world.


----------



## Z_Evil (May 9, 2009)

*You still helped defend its ability to exist... thats all I was thanking you for.*


----------



## Zseliq (May 9, 2009)

If the man would make a good parent (stable temperment, stable income, able to raise the child and provide medical care, love, and time needed to raise a child till age 18 ) I am not opposed to it but I would rather he adopt an already born child from an agency.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 9, 2009)

I don't really mind it, I don't find it appealing, but I don't disapprove of it. Whatever, 50/50 for me.


----------



## Liam (May 9, 2009)

I don't like it, but I don't really care if someone else does.


----------



## LeCardt (May 9, 2009)

It's not exactly my thing. Probably because pregnancy in and of itself is a creepy concept to me. 

The real question is, 3 people said it was their cup of tea. So why aren't they posting? You know who you are...


----------



## frisse (May 9, 2009)

i donsnt even whants to bothering to awnser


----------



## Z_Evil (May 9, 2009)

LeCardt said:


> It's not exactly my thing. Probably because pregnancy in and of itself is a creepy concept to me.
> 
> The real question is, 3 people said it was their cup of tea. So why aren't they posting? You know who you are...


*I said yes, someone else said yes and posted... I don't know who the third one is*


----------



## iBolt! (May 9, 2009)

I don't hear alot about it, so I don't really have an opinion. I say to each their own, so I'm not gonna judge, as I wouldn't like to be judged for some of my deep secrets and hidden fetishes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2009)

Male Pregnancy is in the same page as Multi-endowment, Scat, Watersports, and Oral sex. 

That is, page #1 of the book of "DO NOT WANT!!!"


----------



## HoneyPup (May 9, 2009)

Not my thing, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Ruko (May 9, 2009)

not as hot as female pregnancy. 

but I guess its ok.


----------



## Beta Link (May 10, 2009)

IMO, it's just weird and unnatural. And creepy. Can't forget creepy. =|


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

oh yeah. I like it.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

I also like the tentacles and vore.


----------



## The Grey One (May 10, 2009)

I absolutely hate Mpreg - it's not as interesting and hot as female pregnancy.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 10, 2009)

(Now remember, this is a sexually oriented topic)

I don't find it enticing which is a surprise because most things get me going...

But when we look at what we deem as the "Logistics" of it. It's really no more unreal than vore or unbirth, which are ALSO VERY VERY VERY UNLIKELY (come on, you really think someone's going to fit in your stomach? I'm a vore too, but dream on...) , lets not play shocked here people, there's some really wierd things out there... 

Vore... Unbirth... beastiality... Zoophilia... Muscle... etc etc...

Yet theres even wierder...

Like Necrophilia... People getting off from killing people, and many many more things...

And even so, with a few comments from people, there's social rejects rejecting... er... other social rejects...
That's not stupid at all is it?!

But in my opinion, you like it, go for it... It's not like you're going to HURT anyone! Much like Zoophiles, if they aren't going to go rape an animal, whats the problem?


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2009)

Hickory said:


> wat



Search for it on FA, _if you dare!!!!_


----------



## Xipoid (May 10, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Like Necrophilia... People getting off from killing people, and many many more things...




Necrophilia? You mean erotophonophilia? I guess if you had both it'd be like a grab bag of unfortunate.


----------



## Z_Evil (May 10, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> [...]And even so, with a few comments from people, there's social rejects rejecting... er... other social rejects...
> That's not stupid at all is it?!
> 
> But in my opinion, you like it, go for it... It's not like you're going to HURT anyone! Much like Zoophiles, if they aren't going to go rape an animal, whats the problem?


*Yeah, that isn't a very... smart thing, I guess is the best way to word it... social rejects shouldn't reject other social rejects.

And I'm not going to hurt anyone with this, except maybe myself.*


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> *Yeah, that isn't a very... smart thing, I guess is the best way to word it... social rejects shouldn't reject other social rejects.
> 
> And I'm not going to hurt anyone with this, except maybe myself.*




:/ am I the only one on FA that likes it?...

oh well. more for me.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 10, 2009)

I like mpreg.

I don't care what anyone thinks about it.  I fuckin' like it.  But I have a more logical... and thought out reasoning to any mpreg I draw or write.  I don't just say 'lol famous character who is male is now pregnant yay 8D'.


----------



## SPICE (May 10, 2009)

CLICK HERE>>> DID YOU KNOW GUYS CAN HAVE BABIES TOO?


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 10, 2009)

Men should have babies the old fasioned way.  But stealing them from straight people and leaving rocks in their place. ^.^


----------



## Z_Evil (May 10, 2009)

*Spice... that doesn't help or hurt the thread, only you... or atleast I think that way. To me, that was just spam and not really belonging on a discussion thread.*


----------



## pheonix (May 10, 2009)

SPICE said:


> CLICK HERE>>> DID YOU KNOW GUYS CAN HAVE BABIES TOO?



I'm not into it, but I thought this anime was pretty funny.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 10, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> *"I don't like it and you shouldn't either". *



^ This. I find it pretty nasty. Men weren't meant to have babies. I know that I would never want to experience that.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 10, 2009)

Is this some weird Oprah shit :/


----------



## Z_Evil (May 10, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> ^ This. I find it pretty nasty. Men weren't meant to have babies. I know that I would never want to experience that.


That was me saying what you shouldn't say... you should not tell people not enjoy something just because you don't.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 10, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> That was me saying what you shouldn't say... you should not tell people not enjoy something just because you don't.


People with thinking like that are the reason why so many fucked up fetishes are in this fandom.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> I like mpreg.
> 
> I don't care what anyone thinks about it.  I fuckin' like it.  But I have a more logical... and thought out reasoning to any mpreg I draw or write.  I don't just say 'lol famous character who is male is now pregnant yay 8D'.



YAAAY I ARE NOT ALONE


----------



## Leostale (May 11, 2009)

NO... That's to inhumane but possible... still it's inhumane

Anyway getting Preg sucks... you'll have mood swings, nausea and all of that stuffs
and you'll have a really Big Belly


----------



## Z_Evil (May 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> People with thinking like that are the reason why so many fucked up fetishes are in this fandom.


I don't want to say it is why I am here, but it kinda is =/
*Though you have to figure, you are already stepping out of the norm when you have an anthro, some people just figure why stop there.*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> I don't want to say it is why I am here, but it kinda is =/
> *Though you have to figure, you are already stepping out of the norm when you have an anthro, some people just figure why stop there.*



Sky's the limmit. As they say


----------



## SPICE (May 11, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> *Spice... that doesn't help or hurt the thread, only you... or atleast I think that way. To me, that was just spam and not really belonging on a discussion thread.*



Please excuse this was accidentally posted in error.
Below is my response.


----------



## SPICE (May 11, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> *Spice... that doesn't help or hurt the thread, only you... or atleast I think that way. To me, that was just spam and not really belonging on a discussion thread.*



Sorry.
I really was trying to be helpful.
*
Toward the end* of the video clip the man asked"Did you know guys can have babies too?" *Notice the expression *on the *lady's face*. 

It's like she's saying "You are crazy!" or "You got to be kidding me!"



I voted 50/50.
For me it really depends.
For example:

Remember 1994 movie Junior starring Arnold Schwarzenegger?
LINK TO TRAILER OF MOVIE 

Very appropriate for this discussion.

This trailer sums up the subject matter very well.


----------



## Meeew (May 11, 2009)

Do you mean as in drawn mpreg? There is a fetish for everything, so I don't particularly mind it...

If you mean real life mpreg, it's biologically impossible >.>, so no comment.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> I don't want to say it is why I am here, but it kinda is =/
> *Though you have to figure, you are already stepping out of the norm when you have an anthro, some people just figure why stop there.*



Yah, cause having an anthro character means it should totally have sex and I should fap to it. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Yah, cause having an anthro character means it should totally have sex and I should fap to it. :V



Agreed. I also think things can be taken a bit to far to.


----------



## Tycho (May 11, 2009)

A woman came up with mpreg.

I just KNOW it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> A woman came up with mpreg.
> 
> I just KNOW it.



And if scientists ever make it possible for a male to be pregnant a woman is gonna be the one to make it happen. Just to make us men suffer XD.


----------



## Z_Evil (May 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And if scientists ever make it possible for a male to be pregnant a woman is gonna be the one to make it happen. Just to make us men suffer XD.


be very afraid if they make it a sneaky way to do it and not requiring you to go to the doctor for it


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Z_Evil said:


> be very afraid if they make it a sneaky way to do it and not requiring you to go to the doctor for it



We need eye's in the back of our heads now >.> <.<


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And if scientists ever make it possible for a male to be pregnant a woman is gonna be the one to make it happen. Just to make us men suffer XD.




Lol, probably to counter gay dudes.

Gay Guy1: Wow! I'm so glad that we can have gay sex and not have to worry about kids!

Gay Guy2: ....I'm pregnant...

Gay guy1: ....


----------



## ArielMT (May 11, 2009)

"...  Who's the father?"


----------



## Z_Evil (May 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Lol, probably to counter gay dudes.
> 
> Gay Guy1: Wow! I'm so glad that we can have gay sex and not have to worry about kids!
> 
> ...


*okay, that made me laugh*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Lol, probably to counter gay dudes.
> 
> Gay Guy1: Wow! I'm so glad that we can have gay sex and not have to worry about kids!
> 
> ...





ArielMT said:


> "...  Who's the father?"



This just made me so LOL!


----------



## Ozriel (May 11, 2009)

I am wondering why do we all need to know this?


----------



## Mojotaian (May 12, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am wondering why do we all need to know this?


 
If you're SO aversed to this topic... why read it?
Don't read it, dislike it, and complain... NO!


----------



## Mojotaian (May 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> People with thinking like that are the reason why so many fucked up fetishes are in this fandom.


 
An example of a social reject rejecting social rejects? I don't know...

But this is close mindedness... me no likes close mindedness...
If you don't like it, that's cool... But don't go telling other people that what they like is wrong and they shouldn't do it because it shines a bad light on you... when i think about it like that it sounds sorta selfish...


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> An example of a social reject rejecting social rejects? I don't know...
> 
> But this is close mindedness... me no likes close mindedness...
> If you don't like it, that's cool... But don't go telling other people that what they like is wrong and they shouldn't do it because it shines a bad light on you... when i think about it like that it sounds sorta selfish...



I agree ^^

There is a fetish for everything, rule 34 has no limits. 

My saying is as long as it doesn't affect me personally, let them do as they wish.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 12, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> An example of a social reject rejecting social rejects? I don't know...



Who said I was a social reject? I get along fine with people outside of the interwebz, not sure about you though. :|



Mojotaian said:


> But this is close mindedness... me no likes close mindedness...
> If you don't like it, that's cool... But don't go telling other people that what they like is wrong and they shouldn't do it because it shines a bad light on you... when i think about it like that it sounds sorta selfish...



Haha yeah, how wrong of me to set limits to things. Brb, gonna go phone Pee wee Herman and the lot of people who are into kiddy pronz and tell them that their child pornography obsessions are A OK and apologies to them for my selfishness on not letting them enjoy their kinks. Afterall, we should be open minded =D!

(Btw, isn't you telling me that my views are wrong make you close minded of my beliefs?)


----------



## Mojotaian (May 12, 2009)

A: I was generalising about the idea of furryness being not-so-accepted... but if you're really well loved by your peers! Good for you! I am also one of those people, wierd but awesome.

B: Point taken, but with the child pornography, I find that different, that is an abuse of an intelligent life-form which has to deal with a future that is possibly effected by the event.
Though, to me it sounded like you were hitting people who post art on this site and saying they shouldn't do it, did i misunderstand?
It COULD be close-minded if i wasn't willing to take on your opinion... So, sorry if i meant any offence, but don't be too general with your criticism if my memory serves well (which it does NOT!) (aware of hypocrisy, i shouldn't be either).

Apologies


----------



## -Lucario- (May 12, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> A: I was generalising about the idea of furryness being not-so-accepted... but if you're really well loved by your peers! Good for you! I am also one of those people, wierd but awesome.
> 
> B: Point taken, but with the child pornography, I find that different, that is an abuse of an intelligent life-form which has to deal with a future that is possibly effected by the event.
> Though, to me it sounded like you were hitting people who post art on this site and saying they shouldn't do it, did i misunderstand?
> ...



No offense taken at all. Actually, yeah, I do speak out against artists who post crap like that on the site. Furrys get more and more extreme with their fetishes every year. Just take a look at some of the junk we have so far; Cub pronz, water sport, scatt, Mpregnancy, inflation(lol). We're getting creepier and creepier, which is why I never try to defend furries anymore. It's fighting a losing battle.

I'll take on the title of being close minded everyday because I don't accept everything, I have limits to what I think is right and wrong. I shouldn't have to accept everything that everyone does.


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> No offense taken at all. Actually, yeah, I do speak out against artists who post crap like that on the site. Furrys get more and more extreme with their fetishes every year. Just take a look at some of the junk we have so far; Cub pronz, water sport, scatt, Mpregnancy, inflation(lol). We're getting creepier and creepier, which is why I never try to defend furries anymore. It's fighting a losing battle.



Because none of those things exist outside of furrydom right? 

I guess we'll just turn a blind eye to loli mangas and all the other weird crap that asian culture turns out, which usually is just as bad or worse than oddball furry artists.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 12, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Because none of those things exist outside of furrydom right?
> 
> I guess we'll just turn a blind eye to loli mangas and all the other weird crap that asian culture turns out, which usually is just as bad or worse than oddball furry artists.



Nice misinterpretation. We were on the subject of the *furry fandom*, so I am only talking about stuff in the furry fandom atm. Of course I know that this can be found outside of our fandom.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 12, 2009)

Don't slander Paul Reubens you son of a bitch


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Nice misinterpretation. We were on the subject of the *furry fandom*, so I am only talking about stuff in the furry fandom atm. Of course I know that this can be found outside of our fandom.



I'm just speaking from both sides of the fence. You say the furry fandom is going downhill because of this creepy shit that gets turned out, I say the furry fandom is simply following the logistical path of every porn industry which is to carve out niches to gain new consumers.

You have to look at the whole picture before you condemn furry fandom as the only producer of fetish porn.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Don't slander Paul Reubens you son of a bitch


With a fun house like that, he had it coming >:[



Meeew said:


> I'm just speaking from both sides of the fence. You say the furry fandom is going downhill because of this creepy shit that gets turned out, I say the furry fandom is simply following the logistical path of every porn industry which is to carve out niches to gain new consumers.



Do you really want more of those kinds of creeps in the fandom? :|


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Do you really want more of those kinds of creeps in the fandom? :|



Being an activist isn't going to keep them out, and the artists aren't going to stop drawing because conservative furs feel offended by things which *already* exist outside of the fandom. 

Whilst they may be creeps, they are not physically pushing their habits on you. As long as animals and/or children aren't harmed I don't see why we should actively persecute people who support those fetishes. 

Afterall, most of the online fandom revolves around porn. It was only a matter of time until those fetishes moved inside the fandom anyways, if you want PG I suggest looking at the active RL part of the fandom. Most of the creeps only move within the online world.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 12, 2009)

I never said you had to accept what they enjoy... But you never really REALISED that I as a PERSON enjoy some of these fetishes now did you? Besides, it doesn't matter, my emotions aren't important at the moment...

Maybe... Try not to just ACCEPT it, but probably try to understand their point of view, yes, they are not forcing it on you... Much like the sex industry today. This industry is almost everywhere in REAL LIFE! And you know what I mean, -Bordering-on-porn- in local newsagent, where younger kids (under 10 etc) are exposed to it, yet... we are not worried about this... Why? because many dont actually care... And why should they? Adults percieve it as normal, and aren't thinking about the exposure...

As we become more intelligent, we will continue to drift further from the normality of daily life... It's just how it is...

(Over with the general ideal, now to the specifics

Note: Sex is like a drug, the more u have, the more u need to get the same effect... Like fetishes... I find that the more I use something, the less effective it is, solution? Move onto something else/more powerful.

The furry fandom is only a reflection of what our world is, you see sexual things everyday, believe it or not... Whether it's subtle or not... So, in fairness, the furry fandom is not much different to other aspects of life...

More creeps in fandom? Well, it's not like it can be stopped, but consider this, there's more creeps out there publicising sex as it is, now... really... People think badly of us because of these things because they don't understand what it means to us... They are quick to hate because sometimes they can be self righteous, these people exist... It is NOT the artists fault that we are slandered, it's not them doing the slandering.
If you have a problem with people not liking us because of the porn/fetishes... Shouldn't you be talking to the people with those problems, not the artist? Because it is the persons problem after all, not the artists...

Regardless of the topic...

Open-mindedness isn't just letting people do what they like, you're allowed to have problems with it, but you also need to understand and accept what that thing means to those people... Because really, those fetish artists aren't putting semi-nudity in news agents for all to see now are they? No this site is only minor, because it would need to be actively located and there are filters...

The less you are accepted the more you understand... Think about this...

If you want to attack these statements, feel free to do so, it would do me good to see a differing opinion, i might learn something.

Now, -Lucario-, I don't believe you're close minded because you don't like something, but I think that it would do you good to take on peoples opinions.... If it is necessary, Discard your own opinions and your feelings to the topic, and try to empathise, hopefully you may gain something. (Don't limit this to this topic, understanding goes beyond sexual fetishes remember)


----------



## Mojotaian (May 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> We're getting creepier and creepier, which is why I never try to defend furries anymore. It's fighting a losing battle.


 
"sigh" Everything is worth defending if you are associated with it... With exceptions...

I find myself fighting a losing battle against people who aren't interested in what's right... I don't like to use religion as an example, but it's an outstanding one...

I used to be Christian, but after thinking about it, i decided otherwise.
Now i defend what I believe is right, and what I believe is rright isn't in the views of others, so i try to empathise, take their point of view, and if the thing is still worth defending, i continue

So, don't give up on defending furries, because depraved or not, we are people and many of us are good people who do not deserve these attacks. Is it fair to attack someone because of their hobbies? Ask yourself that and ONLY that!


----------



## -Lucario- (May 12, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I never said you had to accept what they enjoy... But you never really REALISED that I as a PERSON enjoy some of these fetishes now did you? Besides, it doesn't matter, my emotions aren't important at the moment...
> 
> Maybe... Try not to just ACCEPT it, but probably try to understand their point of view, yes, they are not forcing it on you... Much like the sex industry today. This industry is almost everywhere in REAL LIFE! And you know what I mean, -Bordering-on-porn- in local newsagent, where younger kids (under 10 etc) are exposed to it, yet... we are not worried about this... Why? because many dont actually care... And why should they? Adults percieve it as normal, and aren't thinking about the exposure...
> 
> ...



tl;dr - Everything has strange fetishes outside of the fandom, so why not bring those strange fetishes into the fandom? 

Pretty much the summery of all of that.



Mojotaian said:


> The less you are accepted the more you understand... Think about this...



Does that mean that KKK peoples are smrt? :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 12, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> If you're SO aversed to this topic... why read it?
> Don't read it, dislike it, and complain... NO!



I am not complaining, just stating the obvious.
Not my problem if you think being preggers is sexy...but advertising it?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 12, 2009)

I admit I like weird, but Mpreg is too weird even for me


----------



## Icarus (May 12, 2009)

I don't get it...
Males don't have ovaries...
Wtf people need to go back to biology 101 or something =/


----------



## Mojotaian (May 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Does that mean that KKK peoples are smrt? :V


I never meant "smart" and besides, those people were accepted as white people and racism was accepted to a certain point. They now think that going to extremes will heighten that, that and they're accepted by their peers for doing so...

Whether or not it is biologically possible or not, it's still a fetish. Voraphilia is a fetish, but do you really think something is going to be able to live inside you? Nup...
Things don't always need to make sense.


----------



## blackraptor (May 13, 2009)

I find it rather silly, but then I can't say I've never had any kinks that weren't. So eh, don't like it but don't care.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 13, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I never meant "smart" and besides, those people were accepted as white people and racism was accepted to a certain point. They now think that going to extremes will heighten that, that and they're accepted by their peers for doing so...


Yes, but nowadays they ain't, and according to your logic, those kinds of people understand things better then normal people do.



Mojotaian said:


> Whether or not it is biologically possible or not, it's still a fetish. Voraphilia is a fetish, but do you really think something is going to be able to live inside you? Nup...
> *Things don't always need to make sense.*


 Well, least that justifies your logic :|


----------



## Mojotaian (May 14, 2009)

I'm not catching on to the "justification" of yours...

And they were accepted for being racist at a point, that's all they need... As long as they're accepted by their peers, what more could they want???


----------



## Mojotaian (May 14, 2009)

blackraptor said:


> I find it rather silly, but then I can't say I've never had any kinks that weren't. So eh, don't like it but don't care.


 
"thumbs up"

You have the right Idea!!!


----------



## -Lucario- (May 14, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I'm not catching on to the "justification" of yours...


People need to set boundaries on sh- before it gets out of control. That's pretty much my logic.



Mojotaian said:


> And they were accepted for being racist at a point, that's all they need... As long as they're accepted by their peers, what more could they want???



Swing and a miss. I'm talking about current day KKK. Yes they still exist. Btw according to your last statement, you believe that the KKK understand more things then most people do.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2009)

Why am I reading something that looks like a comparison of Acceptence of Fetishies is like accepting racism?!?


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 14, 2009)

Name this hacked saying: Some say that the effects of mpreg can be.....unnatural.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 14, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Why am I reading something that looks like a comparison of Acceptence of Fetishies is like accepting racism?!?





Mojotaian said:


> The less you are accepted the more you understand... Think about this...



IR questioning this logic, fetishes ain't apart of this conversation anymore aka LOL DERAIL. (seemingly)


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> IR questioning this logic, fetishes ain't apart of this conversation anymore aka LOL DERAIL. (seemingly)



Okay, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 15, 2009)

Ok, I can take that. You're right in heaps of cases. Yeah, the KKK aren't accepted and in ways they probably don't want to be and don't understand anything... Why? Because they themselves are close-minded i think...
You're also right on the need to restrict things. Of course there needs to be a limit to things, without limits? Who knows? Who wants to know...
But...



-Lucario- said:


> People with thinking like that are the reason why so many fucked up fetishes are in this fandom.


 
Is such a harsh opinion necessary? Or reasonable? Would you hate heaps of people just because they like something, whether they're quiet or not?

Sure, restrict things as much as you like, but understand what it means for OTHERS too.

ONTOPIC:

MPREG, well, meh... I don't fancy it myself, i know I would never want to become a maternity figure... But if that's what turns you on, cools!


----------



## Mojotaian (May 15, 2009)

Actually, i have a question, why do you people who enjoy Mpreg find it so enjoyable?
I think it's a valid question, im just interested.


----------



## krisCrash (May 15, 2009)

BUTT BABIES

poor things

do not want


----------



## Sernion (May 15, 2009)

At first I thought this thread was about file format like .mpeg or something.

I just find it weird like many other fetishes.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 15, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Is such a harsh opinion necessary? Or reasonable? Would you hate heaps of people just because they like something, whether they're quiet or not?
> 
> Sure, restrict things as much as you like, but understand what it means for OTHERS too.



I never said I hated anyone, I just said that people who are open minded to everything are welcoming in people to bring in these random and disturbing fetishes into the fandom.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 15, 2009)

I'm neutral on the subject, but seriously, if a male some how got pregnant, then...I don't even want to think about where the baby would come out, I just hope it would be the ass, thought I doubt it would be.  The whole concept just doesn't really make much sense to me.


----------



## Seas (May 15, 2009)

Sernion said:


> At first I thought this thread was about file format like .mpeg or something.
> 
> I just find it weird like many other fetishes.



Hehe, same here, on both points.
Also, too unlogical and unnatural for me, I like to keep things at least plausible.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 15, 2009)

Kk, i forgot the whatsit...
still waiting on the Why


----------



## krisCrash (May 16, 2009)

the why?
It is part of a romantic fantasy that a couple can consummate their relationship by having a baby, it ties them together. 

However for some I believe it is part of a inflation- or fat fetish.


----------



## SPICE (May 16, 2009)

I was thinking about art of Herms getting pregnant.
Does that count as Mpreg or becuase he-she is half female it's different?
 Maybe Mpreg is really Hermpreg.
A guy with woman stuff.


----------



## krisCrash (May 16, 2009)

That's cheating
Male pregnancy is "male", herms are not "male" they are hermaphroditic. It's another sex, just like female is another sex.

why don't you use a normal font?


----------



## Z_Evil (May 17, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> the why?
> It is part of a romantic fantasy that a couple can consummate their relationship by having a baby, it ties them together.
> 
> However for some I believe it is part of a inflation- or fat fetish.


For some it is part of the inflation fetish, though the fat fetish... I don't think so. The belly would be too firm to be confused with fat, and yeah... but to each their own.


----------



## MikeWolfcoon (May 22, 2009)

Well, people generally develop to certain "wants" and once ya go down one road other things seem really strange. The opinion on it is definitely gonna fly in all directions.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

Not really into Mpregs, but it doesn't creep my out like, say, Diaper Furs.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 22, 2009)

mpreg? is that a new videocodec?
*makes an FA search*
oh. oh! mpreg, of course...^^;;
well, despite the fact that its naturally not really possible i think its a little weird. but i dont think its any creepier than normal pregnancy artwork. stuff like diapers creeps me out a lot more >.>


----------



## Mojotaian (May 24, 2009)

I find it funny that ur all scared/creeped out by infant details


----------



## krisCrash (May 24, 2009)

Infant details?
Such as how its carried or what?


----------



## Jashwa (May 24, 2009)

Too weird.


----------



## lyokofire (May 24, 2009)

Eh, I view it on the fact that women get pregnant, not men


----------



## Uro (May 24, 2009)

Don't see how this could be a turn on in the slightest.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 24, 2009)

You'd probably have to be gay or a woman to like preggo men.


----------



## Crimes (May 24, 2009)

I'm a traditional person/thinker.
So no, I don't like it ):


----------



## Toaster (May 24, 2009)

its gross on so many levels


----------



## krisCrash (May 25, 2009)

Ornias said:


> its gross on so many levels



babies are already swimming in their own piss
SO WHY NOT LOL


----------



## Z_Evil (May 27, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Infant details?
> Such as how its carried or what?


*NO, infant play... age play... umm... think adult diapers I guess- atleast that is what I think they are talking about.*


----------



## Z_Evil (May 27, 2009)

*Been a while since I looked in here... and like before. People have voted they like it, but all I see are people saying they hate it...
Those who like it need to stop lurking, they voted, they just need to say they like it. eh, oh well.*


----------



## Werevixen (May 27, 2009)

My persona is an inpregnable cuntboy, but I don't suppose those are male.


----------



## Shadow (May 27, 2009)

I find it physically and logically impossible. That one guy from one of the more eastern countries only became that way from some happening I can't remember in the mother's uterus.


----------



## Simbabite (May 29, 2009)

No


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 16, 2009)

Etchasketch!


----------



## Jack (Jun 18, 2009)

this is extreamly ironic...
I had an odd dream about that last night. 0.o ?!!


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the idea of male pregnancy (or of inflation either, but that's a different matter). There's just something really 'disturbing' about it that I can't quite put my finger on.

I guess it's just that, as a man, the idea of giving birth makes my stomach churn because we only have two possible holes through which to do it. If we used the front end, we can say goodbye to having a penis and if we did it through the other side... well, I'd rather not think about it. D:

I don't understand how people can find it arousing/be interested by it, but I'm not going to belittle someone for enjoying it. To each their own.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

I liked that one Arnold Schwarzenegger movie where Arnold got pregnant. That was cool.

Mpreg, however, is not cool.


----------



## krisCrash (Jun 18, 2009)

ShadowCoon said:


> I guess it's just that, as a man, the idea of giving birth makes my stomach churn because we only have two possible holes through which to do it. If we used the front end, we can say goodbye to having a penis and if we did it through the other side... well, I'd rather not think about it. D:


Wouldn't that depend on what hole you got pregnant through? :evil:

(anatomically most logical out of the penis since the butt is not a reproductive organ)


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 18, 2009)

.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 18, 2009)

While I do not care to see pictures of fellows with big stomachs on the Internet, I sometimes like to rub my boyfriend's tiny little stomach while I'm wrecking him and imagine I'm pumping him full of babies. Not because I actually like the idea of him being pregnant, but because I feel like I'd be ~doing~ something to him. b^w^


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 19, 2009)

Uro said:


> Don't see how this could be a turn on in the slightest.


 
You're not gay!


----------



## Squeak (Jun 19, 2009)

Too weird does not even begin to describe my reaction to it...


----------



## D Void (Jun 19, 2009)

I have no issue with it, wouldn't want it myself but the consept does not wierd me out. Quite simply it is one way of carrying on the human race, I know some would argue it's not natural, but then niether are vaccinations, pacemakers or hearing aides. Man undergoes numerous acts to better it's chance of servival. That is why it doesn't bother me.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 19, 2009)

I look at it this way: Women are the ones who have babies because they can actually deal with the severe grossness of it all.  Men... we don't do so well with that sorta thing.  If we could even deal with the concept of something growing inside of us, we'd be doomed the moment the baby first moved.  After that, we'd be running to the kitchen to get a knife screaming "AHHHH GET IT OUT!  GET IT OUT!!!" And probably manage to kill ourselves or die from the shock and horror.

So to me... the idea of a pregnant male is just totally unlikely. ^^;


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I look at it this way: Women are the ones who have babies because they can actually deal with the severe grossness of it all.  Men... we don't do so well with that sorta thing.  If we could even deal with the concept of something growing inside of us, we'd be doomed the moment the baby first moved.  After that, we'd be running to the kitchen to get a knife screaming "AHHHH GET IT OUT!  GET IT OUT!!!" And probably manage to kill ourselves or die from the shock and horror.
> 
> So to me... the idea of a pregnant male is just totally unlikely. ^^;



It's just culture that's conditioned males to reject the idea of becoming pregnant, and culture is dictated to a very large extent by biological processes.  If we worked differently, laying eggs or being like seahorses or being a single-sex species (like chakats) for example, then our culture would be different to match.

Edit: I can see that being the subject a twisted beer commercial, though.


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jun 19, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> You're not gay!



I'm gay and I don't see how it's a turn on either. D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm gay and I dont see how that's a turn on either. 

if anything people are just like... "oh hey.. a gay person" *poke poke poke poke* 

<.<;; it's like I'm a bloody alien.


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And if scientists ever make it possible for a male to be pregnant a woman is gonna be the one to make it happen. Just to make us men suffer XD.



And not to mention that bitrh control and contraceptives with take a great leap in how well they work, trust me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> And not to mention that bitrh control and contraceptives with take a great leap in how well they work, trust me.




;; there /was/ a man that was pregnant..

but... whilst legally male now he once was female and decided to keep the parts.

so....


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ;; there /was/ a man that was pregnant..
> 
> but... whilst legally male now he once was female and decided to keep the parts.
> 
> so....



But shi is not a 'real' man


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> But shi is not a 'real' man



oh well.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 19, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> It's just culture that's conditioned males to reject the idea of becoming pregnant, and culture is dictated to a very large extent by biological processes.  If we worked differently, laying eggs or being like seahorses or being a single-sex species (like chakats) for example, then our culture would be different to match.



No, it's probably more of the fact that I don't like children - especially babies.  They're gross little things.  Also, males are not driven by the same chemical soup which makes us want to have a child.  The process of child birth is like being repeatedly hoofed in the nads, and you'll be hard-pressed to find a guy that says "Sure!  I'll do that again", especially after all that pain, you then have to put up with raising the things for another 18+ years.

Granted, what you say has merit though.  If it _was _up to the males, then there would likely be the necessary social and biological tweaks to make it so that men were okay with birthing kids.  I've written such tales where characters that are very male-like hermaphrodites have kids, and it's a very normal and meaningful thing.



> Edit: I can see that being the subject a twisted beer commercial, though.



*laughs* Yes!  That would be awesome.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 21, 2009)

ShadowCoon said:


> I'm gay and I don't see how it's a turn on either. D:


 
Tucha'e, I stand corrected...

And no, I don't think being gay is a reason for poke poke poke, it was en empty statement...


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't like it sexually.
Don't not like it.

I just lol at it.

I can imagine how painful that would be. Unlike females, males don't have those helpful hormones that aid in child birth. Envision the hemorrhaging, it'd be like a female hyena giving birth.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm cool with m-preg. I use to dislike it ,but now i draw it from time to time.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 21, 2009)

It's all funky imagination IMO. We aren't hippo campuses, and so the fact that it is impossible for us guys to get pregnant is just ignored in some art. I don't make a big deal out of it and just ignore it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty stupid and pretty pointless, imo.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 22, 2009)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> I'm cool with m-preg. I use to dislike it ,but now i draw it from time to time.


 
Like me with vore and growth, I used to be shit scared of it... now... well... I'll keep it at that it's the opposite! 

ONTOPIC

Everything has a point, everything needs to have a point or it wouldn't exist!


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dude, like how did you get pregnant man? You're a dude? Wait WTF?!?!?! You must have smoked some really wicked stuff man. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## MattyK (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol... Kinda iffy on the subject, especially when there is usually a Transexual Dragon by the name of Saphirth in NF's Group chat, who believes strongly in it under RP terms lol.


----------

